
“The least-worst idea we had”–The creation of the Age of Empires empire - andimm
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/01/the-age-of-age-of-empires-as-told-by-the-devs-who-built-it/
======
tolger
Epic series. Age of Empires II and III were my favorite, and most played RTS
games. I spent hundreds of hours battling friends and strangers online. The
games had a lot of depth, looked amazing, and no two matches were ever the
same.

